# Comment installer des Harman Kardon dans ma voiture avec l'ipod?



## dylan-dog (23 Février 2003)

Hello! Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce pour brancher mon ipod avec les Harman Kardon de Apple ou de JBL Creature dans ma voiture?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dylan-dog:</font><hr /> * Hello! Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce pour brancher mon ipod avec les Harman Kardon de Apple ou de JBL Creature dans ma voiture? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que si tu ne veux pas te faire fracturer ta voiture pour rien, tu devrais plutot t'acheter un autoradio avec une entrée ligne et deux ou quatre  enceintes...


----------

